# Maltese on "Last Man Standing"



## Maidto2Maltese

Happened to be surfing and saw the little Maltese in the scene.. apparently the family has one and "Tim" isn't really pleased. I don't follow this show so not sure the plotline or if it will be a regular or just for this one show.


----------



## michellerobison

I missed the show but I think he ,"Muffin" might become a regular..if Tim's character is man enough for Muffin.... lol


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I caught the tale end and Muffin was in bed with them so looks like Muffin is going to part of the family... now a reason to watch LOL


----------



## Furbabies mom

I watched it tonight and I said"IT'S. A MALTESE!!! It was so cute!! I hope it's a regular!!


----------



## Snowbody

I caught the same "tail end" :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: that Terry did. They were in bed together talking about the dog, he turns out the light gets in bed and then says, "What's that?" She said "Oh just my leg touching you." And he said "Yeah, licking it" reached under the covers and pulled out a Maltese. :chili::chili::wub: I have to try to watch it online.


----------



## LJSquishy

I just started watching that show on my iPad the other day, so I'll have to look for the Maltese episode! I find the show mildly amusing...not nearly as good as Home Improvement, though!

And OMG, whatever you do, DON'T watch "Work It"...worst new show ever.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

The only reason I tuned in was because I caught a commercial of the show ... and, of course, the Maltese caught my eye! So, I made sure to watch the show!

Actually, I love the way it ended. The dad finally agreed they could keep the dog when the family realized the young guy who had the dog had openly admitted that he was neglecting Muffin. 

Of course, Muffin is adorable.


----------



## michellerobison

I'll have to watch,I keep forgetting it's on. Gotta see the cute fluffer of course... Poor Tim Allen, he'll be disappointed we're watching for the Malt....
I haven't seen much of the previews but just what little I saw was funny.

I saw a preview of Working It, kinda reminds me of Busom Budies...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

michellerobison said:


> I'll have to watch,I keep forgetting it's on. Gotta see the cute fluffer of course... Poor Tim Allen, he'll be disappointed we're watching for the Malt....
> I haven't seen much of the previews but just what little I saw was funny.
> 
> I saw a preview of Working It, kinda reminds me of Busom Budies...


And, the network will probably wonder how the ratings shot up so much. I mean, everyone here on SM is bound to watch the show now. To see Muffin, that is ... not Tim.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mommatee

I happened to be flipping channels too and caught it when he walked in the house with the Maltese that he almost ran over. Muffin is a cutie!


----------



## MoonDog

:biggrin: I just watched it online at work! I had to pause it several times and couldn't turn it up very loud but I really enjoyed it! I'd never even heard of that show before but we may have to start watching it now because of Muffin AND the yougest daughter who was in "Justified", one of our favorite shows.


----------



## reanut1379

I saw the previews for that episode and I wanted to watch it, but my Tuesday nights are already filled watching The Biggest Loser. I'll look for it online when I can


----------



## Madison's Mom

I just watched it online at the office, too. I thought it was really cute, and Muffin was precious! I seldom watch network television, but I might have to start tuning in if Muffin is going to be a regular. He really reminded me of my Paxton.


----------



## PDX97229

So, what ever happened to Muffin? We have not seen him in a long time and the show never mentioned him again after a few episodes.

P.S. Our dogs Snowball and Tinkerbell are cuter!


----------



## MustangMama

I've watched this show since the beginning. I had forgotten about Muffin until I saw him again this season just before Thanksgiving. I pointed and told my husband "that is a Maltese! That is the breed of dog I want!" To make sure I was right, I looked up what breed it was and found this site. So that is what lead to me here. lol. He was just on last weeks episode too. S5 ep13 Other than the first episode he was in and this season, there is one other I remember him in, S3 ep16 entitled Stud Muffin. There could be others. It's on Netflix, s1-4. I just watched that first one from season 1 episode 13. 

I wish they would feature him more often. To be true to life, he should be following around one of the characters all the time. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I've never watched the show -- but -- I'm going online to see the episode with the Maltese -- and if Muffin stays a regular on the show, then I'll become a regular viewer.  

Don't know how many times I ran to the TV just to watch the Amazon commercial that had the Maltese in it (in November and December). He was adorable!!!


----------



## michellerobison

I watched for a while Muffin wasn't on it much.. One show in 2013, had him on a little more than usual but not much...the one where he supposedly impregnated the neighbours german shepherd, supposedly at that point is when Tim's character realized Muffin was an intact male...


----------



## rrwtrw

Muffin was recently on the show "Mike and the Mechanics" on 1/15/2016. 

Here is a link:

Last Man Standing: Mike and the Mechanics - Watch Season 5 Episode 13

Muffin is on at the first of the show. 

Denne barks at dogs on TV and I have an adorable video of him barking at Muffin. I will see if I can post.

Terre and Denne


----------

